# Emersed crypts



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

My attempt at seeing how emersed crypts look. This has only been setup for about 5 weeks so far so conversion is on going. I have 3 species in there - pink Jacobii, nurii rosen and flamingo; the nurii was just added and is very small (was a runner off another plant but it is mid left - you have to squint to see it but it has not started to convert yet. The flamingo is top right and has started to convert with nice strong pink leaves. The pink jacobii bottom left/right has started to convert with two small greenish leaves forming. The anubia (ok not a crypt) is growing quite fast (it is a pinto nanna). Anyway probably in 2 months or so I'll post an update if interest.


----------

